# Sliding Keyboard Tray for Underneath Digital Piano?



## Prockamanisc (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm in between studios and I've got, actually, a really nice, minimal studio. It's just my Roland digital piano and my giant monitor in front of it. I'd really love to put a sliding keyboard tray underneath the piano, but the bottom of the piano is made of metal, so I can't screw anything into it. Does anyone have any clever workarounds for this?


----------



## philamelian (Feb 12, 2019)

A mobile desk might be an option for you.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Olsen-Wheeled-Laptop-Tray-Table/dp/B00863L3PY (Amazon link)

Or if you want a tray just put your keyboard on a MDF board or get a MDF piano stand and screw this kind of tray under maybe?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DDGBS3N/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_O6WyCbG7A6THB (Amazon link)


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 12, 2019)

My piano already has legs and everything. I would need to attach the board to the bottom part of the piano so that I could attach the keyboard tray. It's probably my last-resort option, I'm seeing if there's anything more elegant. It looks like this:


----------



## philamelian (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes I agree both options I put above won't be the most visualy pleasant. 

Do you think screwing some tray rails to the legs would be a solution. Then you can put another layer again from MDF of wood under the keyboard.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 12, 2019)

How would it reach the legs? Wouldn't the rails be too narrow?


----------



## philamelian (Feb 12, 2019)

This kind of rails.

Rails

You will need a board to the width of the keyboard which you can then pull in front of you when you need. 

Because the board will be too wide depending on the board depth you might need a vertical board piece as well to act like a beam to reduce the deflection/sagging and unwanted vibration.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah, that would need a really big board. I'm looking for something a bit more elegant. I also want to avoid screwing anything into the piano legs, since they are pretty nice.


----------

